# Bikejoring with the Aussies (kinda like dog sledding only, not)



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I took Hawk and Kechara and put them in harness and we went about one mile maybe a mile and a half. We met a couple with a Schnauzer mix and stoped to chat and they helped me get some nice shots with me in them.

The trial is crushed rock. And it was a perfect 52F outside.
First are the pics I took.

Here ther are just after putting them in harness, "Mom what are you doing in _Front_ of us?"









Going down the Driveway









On the Trail, Hike!


















continued


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Now here are the pics of the whole rig with me. I made the Bayonet all by myself.

I like How the dogs look in this one even tho it's blurry this one was taken a long ways away so I had to really crop in.


















My favorite one









On By!









Done.


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks like fun! What kind of training/commands are needed to be able to do this?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I taught my dogs "Hike" or "lets go" means start pulling, "Get Em'" means run faster, "Gee" is Turn Right, and "Haw" is Turn Left, "Slow Down" self explanitory, and "Woh" is Stop.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks - makes sense. Is there a command for "Poca, no! Do NOT go chasing after that da*n squirrel!!"?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Thanks - makes sense. Is there a command for "Poca, no! Do NOT go chasing after that da*n squirrel!!"?


"On By"


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

winniec777 said:


> Thanks - makes sense. Is there a command for "Poca, no! Do NOT go chasing after that da*n squirrel!!"?


no command for Poca but I have a command for you in that case. "Hold on TIGHT!" lol 

but ya Shaina said it.

"On By" is the mushers leave it command


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Keechak said:


> no command for Poca but I have a command for you in that case. "Hold on TIGHT!" lol


Now there's a handy phrase! So many uses, like when Poca wants to use my legs as weave poles, usually when I'm not looking. 

I'm going to look up "on by" - might have some use for that. Thanks,


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

That looks awesome! Are they doing all the work or do you pedal? I can't tell from the pics, either way, so cool!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

meghf said:


> That looks awesome! Are they doing all the work or do you pedal? I can't tell from the pics, either way, so cool!


I only pedel going up a hill. so these pics it's all them.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like to do that with my dogs. I'll have to figure out how to make a Bayonet. (I'm assuming that's the device connecting the harnesses to the bike. Haven't looked it up yet. )

Judging by the pics, I also want to live where you live. So beautiful!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Is that the Fox River Trail? Looks great Erin. Your dogs are so beautiful and willing to try anything. If I took Carsten biking, he would be in the trailer riding behind me. ha ha


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

HyperFerret said:


> I would like to do that with my dogs. I'll have to figure out how to make a Bayonet. (I'm assuming that's the device connecting the harnesses to the bike. Haven't looked it up yet. )
> 
> Judging by the pics, I also want to live where you live. So beautiful!


yes the bayonet is the piece where the leash attaches to the bike, it's required to stop the leash from wrapping up into the tire when it has slack. You can also buy them online.

It is a very beautiful area to live



Inga said:


> Is that the Fox River Trail? Looks great Erin. Your dogs are so beautiful and willing to try anything. If I took Carsten biking, he would be in the trailer riding behind me. ha ha


It doesn't run anywhere near the Fox River so that would seem like a strange name for it, I don't think thats what it's called but I'm not sure.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Oh, fantastic!!! These pics are great and the dogs look so happy! So glad I'm not the only one doing dryland mushing sports!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Oh, fantastic!!! These pics are great and the dogs look so happy! So glad I'm not the only one doing dryland mushing sports!


I hope to compete one day when I lose some weight.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Kechara is my favorite Aussie ever! I dunno, there's just something about her...

That looks like fun.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Kechara is my favorite Aussie ever! I dunno, there's just something about her...
> 
> That looks like fun.


Kechara says she's flattered and, as a side note,
she asks if she can take Mia home with her.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Hahah, that first one is my favorite! Neither of them looks at all impressed.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

That looks like fun! I love all kinds of pulling activity with dogs that involves the humans too. If I had a bigger dog, I'd definitely get into pulling me on a scooter or sled or bike or something!

Great pics, Keechara and Hawk look so happy to be pulling =) I never knew Aussies had it in them to enjoy pulling something behind them!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> That looks like fun! I love all kinds of pulling activity with dogs that involves the humans too. If I had a bigger dog, I'd definitely get into pulling me on a scooter or sled or bike or something!
> 
> Great pics, Keechara and Hawk look so happy to be pulling =) I never knew Aussies had it in them to enjoy pulling something behind them!


you'ed be surprised. Aussies are fast becoming a popular sledding dog too. I am friends with one girl who runs her dogs every winter and I know of another team that competes with theres.


----------

